# Video of mom&hoglets at 12 days old.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Took a short video of Storm and her babies and thought i'd share. :mrgreen: 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... abies.html


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

They're adorable Larry, congrats!

Forgive my ignorance, but what is all the black stuff in there with them? Carefresh? Or baby poops?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It's made by All Things Living(petsmart) and it's a paper pet bedding,it is not dusty like carefresh and I only use it for the nesting boxes/cooler houses.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

AHHH I NEED THEM. I need ALL of them D:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

They are too cute for words!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

They are beautiful. I love how white the moms face is.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

In loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

They are all so precious! I have to admit though that I like the one that stays in the middle most of the time throughout the video.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all full of pinto-y goodness!!!!  And Storm is like "I can smell Hedgie-Daddy here, but I can't see him". Looks like she's looking for you. I love the little one on the upper left. He just keeps kicking his legs, trying to get in the middle, under everyone. 

They are so cute!!! Thanks Larry - I needed a dose of hedgie cuteness.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my..my my my my my. How in the HECK am I going to choose?


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

soooooooooooooooooooooo cute! i wish i could have all of them!!!


----------

